# Makeup Course with MUD NYC



## nycaramelle (Aug 11, 2005)

Has anyone taken the beauty course at make up designory in NYC? Its pretty expensive so I want to get some info before I take the plunge and apply for loans etc to cover it...the website is www.mud.edu


----------



## lola~rose (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya,

I've been looking at this course too so would be interested to know if anyone else has any experiences!

x


----------

